# Atmosphère implements cheat support



## Deleted member 420418 (Mar 6, 2019)

There goes all my reasons to keep using sx os.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeet Cheaters unite!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 6, 2019)

Can't wait for Emunand!


----------



## leon315 (Mar 6, 2019)

Where are whinny TX fanbois scream: LOOK SciresM copied feutures from TX!!!

xDD

Edit: well done, can't wait for user friendly GUI version!


----------



## lordelan (Mar 6, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> The module uses the same cheat format as SX OS, meaning you can use codes meant for the former in Atmosphère and vice-versa.


Thank god SciresM is wise enough to not start a special favor here. No matter if you like SX OS or not, the fact that their cheat engine was so easy to use led to a big library of cheats already which is a good thing for the *whole* community.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 6, 2019)

Mmm, the temptation to hack my Switch is rising...


----------



## phonz (Mar 6, 2019)

What's the best tool to use for searching/creating cheats on Atmosphere that works with current firmwares?


----------



## leon315 (Mar 6, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Thank god SciresM is wise enough to not start a special favor here. No matter if you like SX OS or not, the fact that their cheat engine was so easy to use , lead to a big library of cheats already which is a good thing for the *whole* community.


You mean TX spent whole existence to copypaste source codes, now they JUST taste their own medicine?


----------



## ken28 (Mar 6, 2019)

sadly still no xci loading.


----------



## wiiando (Mar 6, 2019)

ken28 said:


> sadly still no xci loading.



Why would their be? Atmos doesn't promote piracy


----------



## tinkle (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey, now stealing from SXOS, classy! 
Please steal XCI Loading and USB Support next, oh and EmuNAND so your hobby project can have _some _legitimacy_. 
(If you need it pointed out, this is snarkasm guys)_


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 6, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Thank god SciresM is wise enough to not start a special favor here. No matter if you like SX OS or not, the fact that their cheat engine was so easy to use , lead to a big library of cheats already which is a good thing for the *whole* community.


I mean, they quite literally reused the GW cheat system.

In any case, this is nice. I know some people are adverse to using sys-netcheat, so this will hopefully be useful.


----------



## gizmomelb (Mar 6, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Where are whinny TX fanbois scream: LOOK SciresM copied feutures from TX!!!
> 
> xDD
> 
> Edit: well done, can't wait for user friendly GUI version!



I can't say I've ever seen SX OS users bad mouth other CFWs, it's usually just one sided whining.  It is nice that the GW / SX OS format was kept (rather than re-inventing the wheel).  Maybe with other CFW users seeing features that SX OS has, they'll see why some people bought SX OS so early on for ease of use and convenience.

EDIT: Tinkle.. darn you.


----------



## reshiram1 (Mar 6, 2019)

hello The cheats of cfw Atmosphère have cheats search by numbers for example money 1000 and you look for this number in the search engine and repeat this search about three times and then down you put the amount to get for example 999999 in money and select it and put the game in the foreground and in the game you go to the menu of the game and the money that you have now can work so the cheats of the cfw of Atmosphère?


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 6, 2019)

tinkle said:


> Hey, now stealing from SXOS, classy!
> Please steal XCI Loading and USB Support next, oh and EmuNAND so your hobby project can have _some _legitimacy_. _



Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## tinkle (Mar 6, 2019)

gizmomelb said:


> I can't say I've ever seen SX OS users bad mouth other CFWs, it's usually just one sided whining.
> 
> EDIT: Tinkle.. darn you.


I'm being ironic and facetious, please don't take me seriously


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 6, 2019)

gizmomelb said:


> I can't say I've ever seen SX OS users bad mouth other CFWs, it's usually just one sided whining.


I mean, go to any thread that remotely reimplements an SX feature (ie. the 02xci thread). There's too many of them in those.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 6, 2019)

Welp, there goes my need for SXOS and Sys-Cheat. @RattletraPM any idea how to port the Sys-Cheats or SXOS cheats to it?

@WerWolv congrats by the way, I expect you been touching it a lot  Do you know how it's possible to translate SXOS cheats into Atmosphere?


----------



## ken28 (Mar 6, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I mean, go to any thread that remotely reimplements an SX feature (ie. the 02xci thread). There's too many of them in those.


i would consider those like 3 people to be trolls if not one and the same person


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 6, 2019)

blubber987 said:


> There goes all my reasons to keep using sx os.


Same for me. Well, that and xci loading, but as I don't use USB xci loading I might as well just install the Xci's


----------



## Rizzorules (Mar 6, 2019)

LOOK SciresM copied feutures from TX!!!


----------



## fadx (Mar 6, 2019)

Once there's emuNAND, Atmosphere will do everything I need SXOS for and more.


----------



## gizmomelb (Mar 6, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I mean, go to any thread that remotely reimplements an SX feature (ie. the 02xci thread). There's too many of them in those.



I wasn't even aware of that thread because of the constant barrage of voices saying CFW users don't want XCI support as it adds nothing of value.. just like USB HDD support.. apparently.

It'd be interesting to count the number of ''stealing SX OS features'' comments in all threads vs "SX OS stealing" THREADS.. I suspect maybe a 100X difference at least 

Generally SX OS users are live and let live - choose whichever CFW suits your purpose and wallet best, we don't judge.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 6, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Sys-Cheats


If this is referring to sys-netcheat, that one doesn't have any cheats per se, it's solely used for in-memory modification. You load the KIP, then use a client on your PC to connect to the Switch and you can like, search and modify the memory using commands on the client.

That said, syntax appears to be identical to the SX OS cheats system (which is just the Gateway system), so I'd presume you can just use those cheats the way you already have used them.

Found this cheatdb when looking around, might be useful to people that want to mess with unstable AMS builds: https://github.com/zkitX/AMS-CheatDB


----------



## gizmomelb (Mar 6, 2019)

fadx said:


> Once there's emuNAND, Atmosphere will do everything I need SXOS for and more.



if it also implements USB HDD / USB stick support then it'll equal my desire for everything SX OS can do... and I'll use it in future if SX OS don't put out a 7.x or higher firmware solution.


----------



## lordelan (Mar 6, 2019)

ken28 said:


> sadly still no xci loading.


Will never happen to Atmosphère but Rei is on it for ReiNX as far as I know.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 6, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Will never happen to Atmosphère but Rei is on it for ReiNX as far as I know.


That'll probably be implemented in a different manner if he's doing that, as you quite literally can't legally clone the SX XCI loader since it uses official gamecard data (which is copyrighted to Nintendo).


----------



## Reploid (Mar 6, 2019)

Stealing from TX again


----------



## ELY_M (Mar 6, 2019)

sweet!  I love to cheat!  cheating is fun!


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 6, 2019)

Reploid said:


> Stealing from TX again


Yes you right, stealing from TX! Stay away from atmosphere, they are stealers!
Keep your TX and stay on 6.2 for life, they are the best


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 6, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Welp, there goes my need for SXOS and Sys-Cheat. @RattletraPM any idea how to port the Sys-Cheats or SXOS cheats to it?
> 
> @WerWolv congrats by the way, I expect you been touching it a lot  Do you know how it's possible to translate SXOS cheats into Atmosphere?


SX OS cheats are supposed to work out of the box, Atmosphère uses the same format. The only thing that changes is the folder - instead of putting the text file into microSD:/sxos/titles/<titleID>/cheats/<buildID>.txt you'll have to put it into microsd:/atmosphere/titles/<title id>/cheats/<build id>.txt

Just like in SX OS the build ID has to match with your game's own, otherwise they may not work (that's the case for different game versions)



Spoiler: To give you an example:



Let's say I want to use the following BOTW cheats, build ID 16a91992bba71201:

```
580F0000 025ce340
780F0000 000020b0
640F0000 00000000 00000078
780F0000 00000bb0
640F0000 00000000 00000078
580F0000 025D04E8
780F0000 00082C88
640F0000 00000000 42f00000

[Max & Infinite Stamina]
580F0000 025d04e8
780F0000 00082c8c
640F0000 00000000 453b8000
780F0000 00000004
640F0000 00000000 453b8000
[Max & Infinite Health]
```

BOTW's Title ID is 01007EF00011E000 (you can get it via EdiZon, GoldLeaf, googling or your preferred method), so to add the cheats to Atmosphère I'll just have to save the cheats to a TXT file located in



> microSD:/sxos/titles/01007EF00011E000/cheats/16a91992bba71201.txt



About the build ID, there's no easy way to get it that I know of (at least not in a quick and easy way directly from the console) however cheats usually come with whatever build ID of the game they're supposed to work on, so in 99% of the time you're good to go!



About sys-netchat, I'm still looking. It should be possible, at least for relative addresses made with the trick used in my guide, plus there's some useful documentation I could use in ReSwitched's Discord. If I find a way I'll make a guide about it!


----------



## linuxares (Mar 6, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> SX OS cheats are supposed to work out of the box, Atmosphère uses the same format. The only thing that changes is the folder - instead of putting the text file into microSD:/sxos/titles/<titleID>/cheats/<buildID>.txt you'll have to put it into microsd:/atmosphere/titles/<title id>/cheats/<build id>.txt
> 
> Just like in SX OS the build ID has to match with your game's own, otherwise they may not work (that's the case for different game versions)
> 
> ...


Mother of god....!


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 6, 2019)

Can I have a link with a list of cheats available?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 6, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> Can I have a link with a list of cheats available?


https://github.com/LordApple/SXOS-CheatDB - Most updated I know of


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 6, 2019)

linuxares said:


> https://github.com/LordApple/SXOS-CheatDB - Most updated I know of


no smash bros cheats?


----------



## lordelan (Mar 6, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> That'll probably be implemented in a different manner if he's doing that


That goes without saying. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1l0rd said:


> as you quite literally can't legally clone the SX XCI loader since it uses official gamecard data (which is copyrighted to Nintendo)


If that's the case, the solution might be, like it almost is for copyrighted stuff: He'll implement a way so everyone can *dump* the needed copyrighted stuff on his own and put it in some res directory for his tool to use. We'll see.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 6, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> no smash bros cheats?


There is a script somewhere on the site that can download from Max-Cheats. But I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 6, 2019)

linuxares said:


> There is a script somewhere on the site that can download from Max-Cheats. But I can't find it at the moment.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/download-all-cheats-from-max-cheats-bash-shell-script.528893/


----------



## linuxares (Mar 6, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/download-all-cheats-from-max-cheats-bash-shell-script.528893/


@Keylogger


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 6, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> no smash bros cheats?


https://github.com/zkitX/AMS-CheatD.../01006a800016e000/cheats/fd471eb458c915e7.txt


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 6, 2019)

EmuNAND next... and then someone make XCI Loader and we are done with SX OS.


----------



## AD2076 (Mar 6, 2019)

I know the stable version's release date


----------



## KHANV1CT (Mar 6, 2019)

wiiando said:


> Why would their be? Atmos doesn't promote piracy



OMG can we just stop pretending that people don't mod their consoles for piracy? "I only mod it and risk getting banned bc I like custom themes"..please.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Mar 6, 2019)

Neato. This will be a great feature once Animal Crossing comes out.


----------



## DuoForce (Mar 6, 2019)

XCI support when?


----------



## wiiando (Mar 6, 2019)

KHANV1CT said:


> OMG can we just stop pretending that people don't mod their consoles for privacy? "I only mod it and risk getting banned bc I like custom themes"..please.



Again, this is not the end user who develops such features, if Atmos were to develop XCI loading with using Nintendo's code, they'd be in hot water, they don't want the attention and don't promote piracy, this is the end user who wants piracy, not Atmos dev's


----------



## tinkle (Mar 6, 2019)

XCI Support really needs USB Support


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 6, 2019)

This form of cheating has been used since ages ago and has nothing to do with SXOS and now everyone is saying atmos stole this from SXOS ? That's like saying i stole the idea of selling water from that guy who got it from that guy and who got it from that guy and so on. How can you even steal something that has been used even way before SXOS was a thing ? Stop saying it's stolen from SXOS and learn your shit a bit before spouting nonsense


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 6, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> EmuNAND next... and then someone make XCI Loader and we are done with SX OS.





DuoForce said:


> XCI support when?


Won't come on Atmosphere.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Main reason is that Atmosphere doesn't support piracy. Reinx may do it though.


----------



## DaniPoo (Mar 6, 2019)

tinkle said:


> Hey, now stealing from SXOS, classy!
> Please steal XCI Loading and USB Support next, oh and EmuNAND so your hobby project can have _some _legitimacy_.
> (If you need it pointed out, this is snarkasm guys)_



implementing a feature that is available in a different CFW is not the same as stealing.
People get upset when you are stealing code. When you downright copy code from a different project and calls it yours.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 6, 2019)

Glad I became an Atmosphere shill


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 6, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> Glad I became an Atmosphere shill View attachment 160081


Haha. You showed me this a couple of days ago. Nice job on the change!


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 6, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Haha. You showed me this a couple of days ago. Nice job on the change!


----------



## SciresM (Mar 6, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> View attachment 160062​
> It's no secret that Atmosphère was eventually getting a cheat functionality: such a thing was already listed in the planned feature set for Stratosphère's debugging module and @SciresM started working on it shortly after releasing version 0.8.4 of his CFW. However, thanks to some recent commits, it's now possible to get a proper taste of said feature in action!



Hey, this is pre-emptive -- it is not a part of an official release yet.

In addition, the format isn't exactly the same as SX OS (although I put effort to make sure it was fully backwards compatible...it's extended with two new instructions and I fixed some major bugs in the SX OS implementation, which has completely broken conditionals among other issues).

You also got the description of what the system_setting entry does wrong...it has to do with toggled on/off defaults when cheats are enabled, not whether they're enabled.

I would prefer if you'd have waited for an official release including it :/



linuxares said:


> Welp, there goes my need for SXOS and Sys-Cheat. @RattletraPM any idea how to port the Sys-Cheats or SXOS cheats to it?
> 
> @WerWolv congrats by the way, I expect you been touching it a lot  Do you know how it's possible to translate SXOS cheats into Atmosphere?



We support a strict superset of existing cheats -- anything already written will be backwards compatible and work with ams, but we support additional features.


----------



## wicksand420 (Mar 6, 2019)

Reploid said:


> Stealing from TX again


I guarantee that if you look at the code for there cheat system you will find that no code was copied from TX's bullshit, TX however copies code from atmosphere. Go figure.


----------



## jorgesd (Mar 6, 2019)

what is the point of using cheats if will get banned immediately?


----------



## proffk (Mar 6, 2019)

pretty soon sx os will be obsolete.


----------



## wicksand420 (Mar 6, 2019)

proffk said:


> pretty soon sx os will be obsolete.


I think it is already.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 6, 2019)

blubber987 said:


> There goes all my reasons to keep using sx os.


well my main reason is xci loading from my 2tb HDD. so don't think i'll be switching anytime this year.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Mar 6, 2019)

jorgesd said:


> what is the point of using cheats if will get banned immediately?


simple: don't use cheats online

My friend got banned because he abused of a speed hack cheat in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. (but only in this game)


----------



## NoNAND (Mar 6, 2019)

oof rip SX OS


----------



## jorgesd (Mar 6, 2019)

ZoNtendo said:


> simple: don't use cheats online
> 
> My friend got banned because he abused of a speed hack cheat in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. (but only in this game)


yup that's what i mean. Why use cheats if you are gonna get banned almost immediately, so why give support to this tool? I think is just my point of view because using cheats offline is not worth either.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 6, 2019)

jorgesd said:


> ... Why use cheats if you are gonna get banned almost immediately, so why give support to this tool? xd


Because you can cheat exclusively offline, where you won't be banned.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 6, 2019)

jorgesd said:


> yup that's what i mean. Why use cheats if you are gonna get banned almost immediately, so why give support to this tool? xd


dont cheat online.


----------



## wicksand420 (Mar 6, 2019)

jorgesd said:


> yup that's what i mean. Why use cheats if you are gonna get banned almost immediately, so why give support to this tool? xd


Not everyone uses cheats to be pricks online, offline cheating is what I use, and only when Iv'e beaten a game and just want to screw around.


----------



## bandithedoge (Mar 6, 2019)

To everyone who wants XCI.

It WON'T happen, dammit. It exists in SXOS only because it uses Nintendo's copyrighted data (yes ladies and gentlemen, their only "original" feature is stolen straight from Ninty).

"But oh no, if we don't have XCI loading, we'll have to stay on SXOS!" No, you won't. Use zerotwoxci or n1dus to install XCI files just like a plain ass NSP.

"But hey, it's less convenient!" That's quite true, but if you have a fast microSD card, the process is faster. I don't know if any of these tools supports installing over USB, though.

"But loading XCI from SX is safer!" Who gives a shit? No, it's still not safe at all, because you're still going online with CFW which is extremely risky and generally dumb.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 6, 2019)

blubber987 said:


> There goes all my reasons to keep using sx os.


Youd ditch sx os that has it all built into its os, no need for additional tools to boot.

Fyi

It's a fucking retarded feature to force codes to be enabled by default.

This will cause problems for most games and your writing to an offset that hasnt even been compiled into the systems memory and will force close your game or the code wont even work.

Sx os at least allows you to toggle your codes on or off without having to use additional tools.

Let's see if anyone sits claiming ohh they copied off sx os like they do vice versa with no facts other than said feature sounds and looks the same.

Unless atmos is a fully functioning cheat tool that allows you to find pointers for dynamic addresses then it's a half arsed poor attempt.... forcing codes to be on by default pmsl.


----------



## SciresM (Mar 6, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> It's a fucking retarded feature to force codes to be enabled by default.
> 
> This will cause problems for most games and your writing to an offset that hasnt even been compiled into the systems memory and will force close your game or the code wont even work.
> 
> ...



1. It's all user configurable, you can have it off by default if you want

2. SvcWriteMem will fail gracefully during init before pointers are setup. It's not gonna cause crashes.

3. Toggling without separate tool will come when ams.tma is ready, and note that I haven't even done a release with this yet

4. It will have functioning support for shit you mentioned in ams.tma.

--

Oh, and I fixed a bunch of bugs in my impl that SX OS has in theirs.

Example: turn on cheats in SX OS and go to the world select screen in Mario, you'll get *horrible* lag when changing worlds in their impl but not in mine.

Also, conditionals don't work at all in SX OS, I had to fix a bunch of dumb bugs:
https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/At...ratosphere/dmnt/source/dmnt_cheat_vm.cpp#L378

You can actually crash the SX OS sysmodule because it reads OOB lol


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 6, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> To everyone who wants XCI.
> 
> It WON'T happen, dammit. It exists in SXOS only because it uses Nintendo's copyrighted data (yes ladies and gentlemen, their only "original" feature is stolen straight from Ninty).
> 
> ...


It's not about what's safer. sxos is able to load xci from hard drives. I want to see you install 4tb of games onto your sd card.


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 6, 2019)

Great news! Atmosphère did it again!


----------



## gnilwob (Mar 6, 2019)

comput3rus3r said:


> It's not about what's safer. sxos is able to load xci from hard drives. I want to see you install 4tb of games onto your sd card.


Just about this much


----------



## wiiando (Mar 6, 2019)

gnilwob said:


> Just about this much




Yet you'll probably play 30 max in your lifetime


----------



## gnilwob (Mar 6, 2019)

wiiando said:


> Yet you'll probably play 30 max in your lifetime


In fact, I have played less than 10 games :'(


----------



## HtheB (Mar 6, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> "But loading XCI from SX is safer!" Who gives a shit? No, it's still not safe at all, because you're still going online with CFW which is extremely risky and generally dumb.


You forget to mention emuNAND (:


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 6, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> EmuNAND next... and then someone make XCI Loader and we are done with SX OS.



Why though? I don't think it's competition right?
To each their own I guess. If people want to use such or such CFW, let them be?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 6, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> Great news! Atmosphère did it again!


And Edizon


----------



## smilodon (Mar 6, 2019)

SX OS

There I said it, can I be part of the club now?


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 6, 2019)

so now i can update to 7.0.1 and ditch SXOS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i wanna compile latest commit of ams but which programm i need ..only have visual studio 2017.


----------



## XPG Darkside (Mar 6, 2019)

This use FAT32 or exfat?


----------



## phonz (Mar 6, 2019)

XPG Darkside said:


> This use FAT32 or exfat?



you should be able to use either when applying cheats. FAT32 is probably still suggested for searching cheats, unless Ninty has fixed this.
(FAT32 if searching via a Switch client. If it's via PC over network it shouldn't matter)


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 6, 2019)

SciresM said:


> Hey, this is pre-emptive -- it is not a part of an official release yet.
> 
> In addition, the format isn't exactly the same as SX OS (although I put effort to make sure it was fully backwards compatible...it's extended with two new instructions and I fixed some major bugs in the SX OS implementation, which has completely broken conditionals among other issues).
> 
> ...


Real sorry about that! I thought it would've been a welcome thing even just to let people know what's coming and that's one of the reasons why I waited until I had at least some confirmation the feature was in a sort of usable state.

So I hope you understand my point and I'm sorry if this caused any trouble! I'll wait for official releases from now on.

(I'm not at home now, I'll edit the OP with the correct info later) <- Done


----------



## XPG Darkside (Mar 6, 2019)

phonz said:


> you should be able to use either when applying cheats. FAT32 is probably still suggested for searching cheats, unless Ninty has fixed this.
> (FAT32 if searching via a Switch client, if it's via PC over network it shouldn't matter)



You can search via network?? tell me more....


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2019)

so basically, ipswitch?
https://github.com/3096/ipswitch


----------



## Lazyboss (Mar 6, 2019)

wiiando said:


> Why would their be? Atmos doesn't promote piracy


Ikr, they hacked the switch so we can play super Mario on the go, it's the future right?


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 6, 2019)

leon315 said:


> LOOK SciresM copied feutures from TX!!!


Bad boi!


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 6, 2019)

blubber987 said:


> There goes all my reasons to keep using sx os.



Waiting for emunand and i am done with tx ;-)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2019)

Rizzorules said:


> LOOK SciresM copied feutures from TX!!!


First learn to spell. Second, it's not implemented the same. How can I say that? Well sxos is closed source. Therefore there would be no way to copy it. Now can TX copy source code? Very likely. You can have the front end handle and accept the samethings, but the back end can be very different. Which likely is.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 6, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> First learn to spell. Second, it's not implemented the same. How can I say that? Well sxos is closed source. Therefore there would be no way to copy it. Now can TX copy source code? Very likely. You can have the front end handle and accept the samethings, but the back end can be very different. Which likely is.


Besides, even if they copied it, SX OS is under GPLv2 anyways thanks to this magical thing called copyleft, meaning Atmosphere is fully within their right to do so.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 6, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> First learn to spell. Second, it's not implemented the same. How can I say that? Well sxos is closed source. Therefore there would be no way to copy it. Now can TX copy source code? Very likely. You can have the front end handle and accept the samethings, but the back end can be very different. Which likely is.


seems someone's blind here, i knew exactly who are TX and their politics of close source, it's obviously a joke, all people here *see *it, except you.
dude, i made another joke, if you are not blind, then i will probably see it.


----------



## Rizzorules (Mar 6, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> First learn to spell. Second, it's not implemented the same. How can I say that? Well sxos is closed source. Therefore there would be no way to copy it. Now can TX copy source code? Very likely. You can have the front end handle and accept the samethings, but the back end can be very different. Which likely is.





leon315 said:


> Where are whinny TX fanbois scream: LOOK SciresM copied feutures from TX!!!
> 
> xDD
> 
> Edit: well done, can't wait for user friendly GUI version!


It was a joke dumbass. I do not care about who is the real content creator


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 6, 2019)

Rizzorules said:


> It was a joke dumbass. I do not care about who is the real content creator


Are you familiar with Poe's law?


----------



## WerWolv (Mar 7, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Welp, there goes my need for SXOS and Sys-Cheat. @RattletraPM any idea how to port the Sys-Cheats or SXOS cheats to it?
> 
> @WerWolv congrats by the way, I expect you been touching it a lot  Do you know how it's possible to translate SXOS cheats into Atmosphere?



Sorry for the late response! Thank you  I've been working together with SciresM to get edizon to support Atmosphere's cheat system right away. By now it's almost done I'd say and you can expect a release soon. Same for Atmosphere I think ^^

About SX cheats, dmnt:cht fully supports all SX cheats as it uses the same format but fixes a lot of bugs Gateway's system had and also adds some more features 


Also, we've updated the old save editor configs and scripts repository to now also include all the latest cheats. They got integrated in the update system as well.
https://github.com/WerWolv/EdiZon_CheatsConfigsAndScripts/tree/master


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 7, 2019)

sadlyy i doubt someone pro piracy would take the time to make an xci loader module+ hdd support that what keeps me dual booting atmos/sx so unless Pokemon sword/sheild requires 7.0+ (highly likely) i won't abandon sxos completely (yet)


----------



## phonz (Mar 7, 2019)

XPG Darkside said:


> You can search via network?? tell me more....


Most Switch debuggers are over network.
Examples include: noexs, sys-netcheat and I believe NSwitchDebugger.


----------



## Ali3n90 (Mar 7, 2019)

wiiando said:


> Again, this is not the end user who develops such features, if Atmos were to develop XCI loading with using Nintendo's code, they'd be in hot water, they don't want the attention and don't promote piracy, this is the end user who wants piracy, not Atmos dev's



Best example would be Kodi (or originally known as xbmc). It was not necessarily made for piracy but the end user turned it into such. I don't understand the people who keep implying that Atoms is only used for piracy. It is not made for that... I don't blame everyone who is involved with Atoms for not making it "pirate ready" out of the box.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Mar 7, 2019)

Stolen from TXOS?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 7, 2019)

WerWolv said:


> Sorry for the late response! Thank you  I've been working together with SciresM to get edizon to support Atmosphere's cheat system right away. By now it's almost done I'd say and you can expect a release soon. Same for Atmosphere I think ^^
> 
> About SX cheats, dmnt:cht fully supports all SX cheats as it uses the same format but fixes a lot of bugs Gateway's system had and also adds some more features
> 
> ...


Really stupid question then, I noticed that SXOS cheats bugger down and make Tales of Vesperia a lagfest. If you got the game, have you tried it on that? 
What's these features if I might ask? A curious mind after all!


----------



## WerWolv (Mar 7, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Really stupid question then, I noticed that SXOS cheats bugger down and make Tales of Vesperia a lagfest. If you got the game, have you tried it on that?
> What's these features if I might ask? A curious mind after all!



I don't have the game but Odyssey had the same issues. Scires fixed it though yesterday I believe so no more lag whatsoever 

Conditionals were completely broken in GW's implementation and some other bugs were fixed. And AMS's implementation has extra commands for applying bit operations on registers and storing the register content into memory. Nothing the end user has to worry about but very nice to have for cheat creators


----------



## SciresM (Mar 7, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Really stupid question then, I noticed that SXOS cheats bugger down and make Tales of Vesperia a lagfest.



Should be totally smooth, I very specifically had to fix a design bug that causes horrible lag that's present in SX OS's impl:



SciresM said:


> Oh, and I fixed a bunch of bugs in my impl that SX OS has in theirs.
> 
> Example: turn on cheats in SX OS and go to the world select screen in Mario, you'll get *horrible* lag when changing worlds in their impl but not in mine.



Feel free to bug report it if not, though.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 7, 2019)

SciresM said:


> Should be totally smooth, I very specifically had to fix a design bug that causes horrible lag that's present in SX OS's impl:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to bug report it if not, though.


SciresM, fixes other peoples Cheat functions... xD



WerWolv said:


> I don't have the game but Odyssey had the same issues. Scires fixed it though yesterday I believe so no more lag whatsoever
> 
> Conditionals were completely broken in GW's implementation and some other bugs were fixed. And AMS's implementation has extra commands for applying bit operations on registers and storing the register content into memory. Nothing the end user has to worry about but very nice to have for cheat creators



Seems to be software that really use a lot of power that get lagged. Nice work you two! (and all involved)


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 7, 2019)

someone know what i need to compile atmosphere? i only have visual studio 2017


----------



## wicksand420 (Mar 7, 2019)

Wait for a release. Its not done yet, what would be the point of compiling something that isn't ready yet?


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 7, 2019)

you need devkit pro for one w/ nx libs


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 7, 2019)

i have 7.0.1 on my switch (my parents let my cousin play with my switch he updated it). i wanna use cheats and sx os dont work. thats why i need it ...it wont compile i installed devkitpro and all needed tools ...can someone compile it for me and edizon if possible?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2019)

I can't wait to see people cheating in Mario Kart or Smash Bros.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 7, 2019)

How to comile Atmosphere . i installed Devkit Pro and all needed libs but it wont compile


----------



## wicksand420 (Mar 7, 2019)

Or wait for it to be released.
https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 7, 2019)

for Atmospheres cheatengine....is there a menu or something like that where i can enable cheats? if yes how can i open it?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 7, 2019)

fwiw guys, it's already out.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/atmosphere-0-8-5-released.533130/


----------



## wicksand420 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yep, I posted it above


----------

